# HELP! Men who love STUFF we need advice



## tmakos (Aug 22, 2015)

My twin sister and I have inherited 2 metal storage bins loaded with everything you can imagine. One of the bins was used as a work shed, tools, tools and more tools. The other bin stored his Harley Davidson (which has been long gone, removed and sold by his girlfriend after his passing) along with original parts from the bike he removed and replaced with custom pieces. We know nothing about these items and anyone we have ever had come by to help us identify/value or at least give us any idea of whats what, found it hard to see anything except a list of what they wanted. I was able to grab some pictures the best I could trying to get as many clear pictures of things from one of the bins. 
I have attached photos. Search the photos for anything you think would be particularly helpful or valuable to know about. Is there anything that you can see that's worth pointing out... what do we have... any value... anything! Help 

View attachment 11885239_10204767791894139_1966561123969610002_n.jpg


View attachment 11902382_10204767790294099_2225230760785901032_n.jpg


View attachment 11951352_10204767788894064_1984774463236492443_n.jpg


View attachment 11914964_10204767791014117_4847771581169692334_n.jpg


View attachment 11933400_10204767791614132_2208771862103532375_n.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 22, 2015)

Where are you located? I know many local service groups have retired guys who would love to show you what you got and whether it is worth dealing with. All I see are a bunch of garage chemicals, just like what is in my garage. Keep in mind, Harley parts are pretty pricy so if it says HD, slow down and post up some pics since I've had a Harley or 6 in my lifetime. I do see what appears to be a fairly new Harley engine. What do you know about it? Have your local PD run the serial number to give you more information. I also see a long box labeled Husqvarna. That could be a pretty pricy gas powered weed eater. Anything "Husky" is very expensive.


----------



## tmakos (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm located near the Massachusetts, New Hampshire border. I realized after my photos weren't as helpful as they could have been. There's a lot of stuff that needs to be moved to get a better view. The HD engine was the original bike engine, it looks to be in great condition. He also replaced some other things to customize the bike which are in there as well. The bike is gone so I don't know anything about it. his girlfriend removed the bike within days of his passing and I'm sure has since sold it. Unfortunately she felt she deserved more than the BMV he bought her and whatever else she got her hands on while living in his property. Oh well. This storage unit is one of two. The other bin is loaded with tools of every kind. My father could fix anything, he had talent, did all kinds of wood work like build us jewelry boxes, doll cradles, made plaques etc. I will ask my sister to go by there as well and see if she can get pictures of the other bin and better images of what we have in this bin. I have also found countless mechanics manuals of all kinds most look to be quite old. Thank you for your interest, especially considering these photos have little to show.


----------

